# All I want for Christmas is a "forward and a reverse"



## sundownj (Jan 19, 2015)

*​*Requesting help with 2 forwards or 2 reverses, no matter which two of the three wires from the VFD to the motor I switch.

When I got the SB 13" lathe it was wired for 3 phase and I had the company I bought it from hook it up.  It ran forward and switching the drum handle on the fly, it ran in reverse.

I get it home and hook up a static phase converter, didn't work.  Read all the post about VFD unit.  I ordered an Automation GS1 on 220v.  (L1 - L2 input as recommended by techs at Automation Direct after L1 & L3 didn't work).  

Wired external switch (Allen Bradley) for Fwd & Rev.  Didn't work, only forward so I disconnected it.  Using GS1 keypad for all operations.

Hit run, it runs.  Hit stop, it stops.

Switched T1, T2, T3 several times in all directions.  I still have either 2 forwards or 2 reverses.

Any suggestions on how to just 1 of each?

BTW, the GS1 seems to work great (I think unless something inside is messed up). Potentiometer controls rpm nicely.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 19, 2015)

First off, thank you for buying something with a user manual that doesn't have to be translated and is readily available.

First, wire the VFD motor terminals directly to the motor, no switch at all.  Then you should be able to run everything from the keypad on the GS1.  You will want a disconnect between the wall and the VFD power side.  This could be just a plug on the wall if you like.

Once you get that working, then the drum switch can be wired into the control circuit of the VFD if you want.  You will not have any external power going to the drum switch.


----------



## sundownj (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank Jim for the reply.

At the present time I have nothing wired to the GS1 except the input (220v) lines and T1,T2,T3 output.  I am using the keypad to operate the GS1.  I did have separate Allen Bradley switching wired to the appropriate connections but they have temporarily removed.

I still have 2 forward directions.  If I switch any two of the T wires, I have 2 reverse directions.  That is my problem.  I want 1 forward and 1 reverse when I hit the keypad on he GS1.

Until I can accomplish that, there is no point in trying to hook up the drum switch.

Any ideas?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 19, 2015)

I have never worked with the GS1 before, but I have used a lot of the GS2 units.  I took a look at the manual and it looks like there is no way to run reverse from the keypad.  You have the wire in the Multi-Function inputs DI1 and and DI2.  Then set parameter P3.01 to 0, the factory default is 0.  Look at the bottom of page 4-20 for the correct wiring.

Also set P3.00 to 1


----------



## sundownj (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks again Jim,

You are totally correct that a GS1 unit reverse direction is not controlled by the keypad even though the keypad does have a LED display with indicator lights showing "run, fwd, rev".  That was my mistake because I believed that obtaining a reverse direction through the unit operated by pushing the run/stop button (to exit fwd) and then pushing it again to reverse the drive.  

Much further review of the manual after your comments convinced me to follow your instructions and rewire my externals,  which I did using 2 simple toggle switches.  Now is have "run/stop" on one switch and "fwd/rev" on the other.

Thanks for being here for us.

sundownj


----------

